# 625 Squadron assistance required



## grat (Mar 1, 2010)

I am looking for any information relating to 625 squadron and in particular FO Albert Fulbrook. This gentleman was my uncle and from the London Gazette I understand he was awarded the DFC. I would love to find a war time picture of him and his crew and also identify the particular Lancaster(s) he flew. Any details of missions he flew would also be gratefully received.

I have been in contact with the RAF and am embarking on getting of copy of his records. If anybody else has been down this route and can offer any advice then that would also be appreciated. Of course if anybody else is associated with 625 sqdn please feel free to contact me.

Many thanks.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi and welcome. The Squadron is the cause of my joining this forum, having spotted a post by a member who turned out to be the Grandson of the pilot of 'Oozlum Bird', the subject of one of my paintings and subsequent print editions!
Although I doubt I can be of any direct help, I think Peter will at least be able to point you in the right direction, as he has carried out a lot of research into the Squadron, and in particular the operations, and final flight, of his Grandfather.
Unfortunastely, I can't remember his username on the forum! However, he does tend to drop in on a regular basis, but if you don't hear from him, let me know by PM, and I'll put you in touch.
Incidentally, you might be interested in looking at the 'Heavy Hitters' Group Build in the Modelling Section, where you'll find my model of Lancaster BIII 'Oozlum Bird', almost complete.
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## shadow81 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi Grat and welcome aboard 
Please, about 625 I found this at the net:

www.lancaster-archive.com/bc_sqn-625sqn.html

and
www.raf.mo.uk/bombercommand/h625.html.

I hope it´s be useful for you.


----------



## jupiter (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi I will gladly be able to help you.
Just be patient as i have difficulty typing at the moment, as i have broken my wrist.
Airframes i will send you a PM

Pete


----------



## Oggie2620 (Apr 27, 2010)

Contact for 625 assn:
Nic Lewis, 2 Eyebury Cottages, Eyebury Road, Eye, Peterborough, PE6 7TH [email protected]
Hope this helps


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2010)

here is F/O. A B. FULBROOK, R.A F.V.R., No. 625 Sqn mentioned for his DFC

i posted the whole article His name is on page 324 left top corner.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2010)

From http://www.625squadron.org/cgi-bin/discus/discus.cgi

National Archives at Kew

AIR27/2143-2144 625 Squadron Operations Record Book (microfilm)
AIR28/416 Kelsten – Operations Record Book 1943 Aug.- 1946 Mar.
AIR50/285 625 Sqn combat reports 1944 Apr.- Aug. (microfilm)
AIR50/292 and 293 Miscellaneous, training or unidentified squadrons - some of 1 Group.
AIR2/6544 AERODROMES (Code B, 3): Kelstern Airfield, Lincs: closing and subsequent opening of highways 1942-1959
AIR20/11191 Kelstern Airfield, Lincs: proposal to erect memorial stone to 625Squadron, Bomber Command 1963-1965
WO208/…. Escape and Evasion reports - I don’t think all of these have survived. I assume that the originals can be viewed at Kew but they can also be obtained on-line (currently £3.50 per report). Chorley’s Losses books include the reference numbers for these reports.
WO344 POW questionnaires – Interrogations of liberated prisoners of war. WWII Germany. These are original documents that have been released in the last five years and can be quite useful – even the less detailed ones – giving some basic service and personal details, place of capture, POW camps and interrogation information.
AIR14/1223 Interrogation of Ex RAF POWs, reports of crashed aircrew.
AIR20/840 Bomber Command Operations
AIR14/2080 Raid reports June44 to Jul45
AIR14/2081 Raid reports July44
AIR14/3412 ORS: final reports on operations, night raids, Nos. 621-914 1944 Jun-1945 May
AIR14/3315 Operational reports 1944 Jan.- Sept.
AIR14/3456 Reports on Operations Jun to Aug 1944


----------



## grahamp (Feb 17, 2012)

Many thanks for the replies and sorry for the late response. I have had to change my username since I cannot get my old one to work. 

Snautzer01 thank you for those images. I will print them out.

I have been in contact with Nic Lewis from the 625 Squadron Memorial Association and he is looking up my uncle’s details. I have also managed to find entries in the London Gazette about his commission and DFC. 

‘Googling’ my uncle threw up a link to an auction website. They had auctioned my uncles DFC and other bits and pieces. They did provide details of his citation and that included two encounters with German fighters. On the first, over Russelsheim, they evaded two fighters and managed to get out of the searchlights that had picked the plane up before finally bombing the target. The second encounter, over Saarbrucken, they were engaged in combat with a JU 88. It would appear the Lancaster got the upper hand and they were allowed to claim the enemy aircraft as believed destroyed.

Now I am hoping I can get some more information on the above encounters including the names of the crew and details of the actual Lancaster involved. How I do this is another matter….


----------



## jupiter (Apr 19, 2012)

if you go online and visit the national archives at Kew, you can purchase 625 squadrons, Operational Record Book in the form of several downloads.
This will give you the missions your relative flew and in which aircraft
Pete


----------



## grahamp (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks Pete,
I have just received a copy of the 625 orb from the National Archives at Kew. Looks like a little bit of reading to do


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2012)

Good stuff Snautzer and Pete.
Graham, send me your address by PM, and I'll see if I can find a spare print of my painting 'Final Flight' (as shown in Pete's avatr).
Pete - I haven't forgotten, just waiting for ex-wifey to dig out prints and photograph the original drawing.


----------

